# Rules for keeping crypts?



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been researching crypts lately, and I chanced upon a thread where a member advised using pots. Apparently this was so that its runners wouldn't get mixed up with other crypts.

If I'm planning on getting in some crypts, are there any special "rules" or suggestions like these I should be aware of? I'm not planning on specializing in crypts, but am going to keep them casually. However, I do plan on selling crypts in the future if they grow for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The main reason for using pots is that the plants can be kept separate easily. When planted in an aquarium with one continuous substrate, they become intermingled and you may loose track of which varieties or species you have. Also, taller plants can out compete shorter plants for light. I have found that crypts always do best if each species or variety is not intermingled with any other.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Yup I had 11 species in my aquarium and did not use pots. When the adult plants got wiped by moss I was left with crypt babys I can't identify. Going to pull and start over. So it's keep less species (and easily distinguishable) or pot them up. Still wishing i had room for emmersed setup.


----------

